
Show HN: LogSentinel, blockchain-inspired secure audit trail service - bozho
https://logsentinel.com/
======
yresnob
have you all heard of Guardtime?

[https://guardtime.com/cybersecurity-
platform](https://guardtime.com/cybersecurity-platform)
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2013/834.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2013/834.pdf)

They seem to be used by the GE predix platform and it looks very similar to
the concepts in this thread.

[https://www.predix.io/services/service.html?id=1881](https://www.predix.io/services/service.html?id=1881)

that looks licensed from Ericsson which licensed Guardtime.. haha

they even go so far as to provide a specialized and hardened hardware device
to signing operations at scale.

too bad its proprietary!!

[https://guardtime.com/cybersecurity-
platform](https://guardtime.com/cybersecurity-platform)

------
isubkhankulov
"Guaranteed integrity

The log cannot be tampered with without detection

Log integrity has been explored in computer science for years. We employ
methods recommended by the crypto community, such as hash chaining and
timestamping in order to guarantee the integrity of the logs"

so they just borrowed one aspect of bitcoin's innovation.

~~~
dozzie
What else does Bitcoin have that is "innovative"? It's simply document
timestamping service, and about the only thing that was new about it was
decentralization.

~~~
isubkhankulov
yes, irrevocable timestamped database using proof of work algorithms

~~~
dozzie
Irrevocability is implied by how cryptographic timestamping works in general,
database is an implementation detail, and proof of work is not a benefit, but
a (high) price to pay for lack of central coordination. I think you should
tone down your admiration for blockchain.

------
j_s
[https://github.com/paragonie/chronicle](https://github.com/paragonie/chronicle)

> Chronicle allows trusted clients to send data to be included in an
> immutable, auditable, cryptographic permanent record.

------
impostervt
Very cool idea. Perhaps you could even push the logs into a real block
chain...I think a few alt coins could facilitate that.

~~~
forgotmyhnacc
The website says that: Not only LogSentinel uses an approach and data
structures similar to those of the blockchain, but we are also working on
storing data in the Ethereum blockchain

~~~
DougN7
How does that realistically work? Imagine hundreds of thousands of servers
publishing their logs to a block chain, which has to be synced around the
world and stored on the many thousands of participating computers.

Sounds like the very definition of a DDOS, or a new category of virus.

~~~
bozho
It only pushes the top of the chain every X hours, just creating "safe
points". Not all data is pushed to the blockchain of course, it will be too
expensive to begin with

~~~
DougN7
I guess I don't understand. I thought the idea of a distributed ledger was
everyone could confirm everything. Maybe my mistake is thinking distributed
ledger and blockchain are the same thing?

~~~
bozho
It is practically the same thing, yes. But the use-case here is different -
you don't need everyone to be able to confirm everything. You need to be sure
that your data was not tampered with.

